# Wie baue ich die Kühlung richtig ein?



## elementz (9. August 2019)

*Wie baue ich die Kühlung richtig ein?*

Hallo,

ich bin etwas irritiert was die Montage des Radiators angeht,

Auf manchen Bildern wird der Radiator ans Gehäuse geschraubt und der Lüfter sitzt im Gehäuse davor.
Auf anderen Bildern im Netz sitzt der Lüfter am Gehäuse und der Radiator ragt richtung innenraum?!

Ich habe den Radiator meiner meiner GTX 1080 SEA HAWK auf dem Boden verschraubt sodasss dieser durch das Frontpanel kalte Luft bekommt und direkt nach unten raus blasen kann.

Hinten raus nutze ich dann 2 Lüfter bzw da die Wakü defekt ist wohl nachher nur noch einen wenn die neue kommt. ( EMPIRE GAMING 120mm ).
Falls sich beide montieren lassen dann wie auf dem Bild zu sehen. Sollte dies nicht gehen setze ich den Radiator ans Gehäuse und der Lüfter bläst aus dem Gehäuse raus direkt in den Radiator.
Passt alles oder?

Die Kabel werden alle noch sauber verlegt und etwas entstaubt, Dient rein der Veranschaulichung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wie baue ich die Kühlung richtig ein?*



elementz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin etwas irritiert was die Montage des Radiators angeht,
> 
> ...



Es geht halt beides.
Die besten temperaturen erreichst du, wenn kalte Außenluft durch den Radiator (blöderweise dann halt meinstens ins Gehäuse) geblasen wird. Es macht aber jetzt auch keine Welten Unterschied wenns anders rum ist wenn du dadurch konstruktiv größere Vorteile hast. Der Nachteil bei "rausblasenden" AiO-Radis ist eben dass der Radi dann ggf. vorgewärmte Gehäuseinnenluft ansaugt. Wenn du dagegen alles mit Wasser kühlst ists wurscht da dann das innere des gehäuses nicht mehr nennenswert viel an Abwärme abbekommt (Mosfets und CHipsatz und sowas ist nicht viel).


----------



## elementz (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wie baue ich die Kühlung richtig ein?*

Also kann ich alles so lassen?

War mir da etwas unsicher.


Die Frage ist ob es mehr Sinn macht zwei Lüfter am Radiator ( Lüfter ( Mitte RADIATOR) Lüfter )  zu haben oder nur einen und dann von oben direkt kalte Luft vor den Lüfter des Radiators reinzublasen.
Bei zwei siehe Bild passt da oben nichts mehr hinne...
Quasi wie ich es vorne mit dem Radiator der Graka geregelt habe.
Was denkst du?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wie baue ich die Kühlung richtig ein?*

Ob PushPull (so heißt die "Sandwichvariante" die du beschreibst) einen Vorteil für dich hat oder nicht hängt von vielen Dingen ab die ich dir nicht beantworten kann (Lamellenabstand des Radiators, Toleranz des Benutzers gegenüber Lautstärke usw.) - das musste wenn dus wirklich wissen willst einfach ganz konkret in deinem Fall ausprobieren.
Welten an Unterschied ist aber da nicht zu erwarten - bedeutet wenns dir nicht aufs letzte Grad ankommt und es einfach nur um leisen stabilen Betrieb geht reicht ein einzelner Lüfter völlig aus. Wenn du dagegen jedes Grad suchen gehst koste es was es wolle ist PushPull natürlich das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## elementz (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wie baue ich die Kühlung richtig ein?*

Ich dachte eben mit einem Lüfter würde ich einen an die *Decke* monntieren der reinbläst. Dann hätte der Lüfter auf dem Radiator direkt frische Luft.
Bei der Pushpull passt keiner mehr an die Decke..


Ich kann ja ohne Probelme 2 verschiedene Lüfter bei der Pushpullvariante nutzen oder?
Laufen beide über einen Y Adapter auf den CPU Fan des Baords.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wie baue ich die Kühlung richtig ein?*



elementz schrieb:


> Ich kann ja ohne Probelme 2 verschiedene Lüfter bei der Pushpullvariante nutzen oder?
> Laufen beide über einen Y Adapter auf den CPU Fan des Baords.



Ja kannst du. Je nachdem wie sich die Modelle unterscheiden kannste aber Schwierigkeiten mit PWM-Regelungen und solchen Sachen bekommen wenn du sie am gleichen Anschluss betreibst.
Kannste aber einfach ausprobieren. Achte nur darauf, dass die Gesamtstromstärke aller Lüfter die du mit Y-Kabeln/Adaptern an einen Mainboardanschluss packst nicht über 1 A (also 12 Watt) hinausgeht (es sei denn dein Board erlaubt das explizit). Die Stromstärken stehen normalerweise auf dem Lüfteretikett in der Mitte drauf (bei nur zwei wirste da eher nicht hinkommen es sei denn es sind wirklich sehr starke Dinger).


----------



## elementz (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wie baue ich die Kühlung richtig ein?*

okay vielen DANK


----------



## Downsampler (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wie baue ich die Kühlung richtig ein?*

An der CPU hinten ausblasend 2 Lüfter an die AIO angeschraubt, idealerweise das Ganze an Gummistöpsel hängend (Alpenföhn Case Spätzle).

Für die Graka unten Push/Pull einsaugend, idealerweise auf Gummistöpsel gestellt. 

Wenn du unten nahe der Front die Lüfter ausblasend an der Graka anbringst, saugt der Frontlüfter die unten ausgeblasene warme Luft wieder rein und du hast höhere Temperaturen.

War bei mir die ideale Kombination aus niedriger Lautstärke und niedrigen Temperaturen.


----------



## elementz (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wie baue ich die Kühlung richtig ein?*

Hey danke das habe ich garnicht bedacht.


----------

